# DT Swiss X1900 Spline 29er Vorderfelge (622x20 für 15x100 Steckachse)



## MartinOtt (1. Juni 2020)

DT Swiss X1900 Spline 29er disc









						DT Swiss X 1900 spline 29"  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für DT Swiss X 1900 spline 29" bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------

